# Per request of a forum member



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, you've been busy writing! I gotta get busy reading.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Lots of good stuff in there!

Rooster and Amber like it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW! Very impressive.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Wow, you've been busy writing! I gotta get busy reading.


Paula,

Let me know anytime I can be of help. BTW, I love your signature line!









EvanG
_"No man's life, liberty, or property is safe while the legislature is in session." ~ Mark Twain_ ~ "Just train the dog" ~ Rex Carr
www.rushcreekpress.com


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you thank you thank you


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> thank you thank you thank you


Glad to be of service! Let's see if we can get some good training discussions going around here! :wavey:

EvanG


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

EvanG said:


> Let's see if we can get some good training discussions going around here! :wavey:


That would be great--I really like that this forum was added and hope it will encourage folks to give the field work a try.

For the folks who may not know, having Evan checking around is a huge benefit. His work is very well known in the field world and he is always helpful when folks have questions.


----------



## otis spunkmeyer (Jan 23, 2009)

*Hi Evan*

[email protected] Good to hear from you Evan! I do not know if you remember me, but many years ago I got a started pup from you named Bonner! He was a sweet dog.

Lee


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

You're makin' me feel my age, Lee! Good memories, though. I hope life with Bonne was a good one. They usually are. :wave:

Good to hear from you.

EvanG


----------



## bert (Aug 11, 2008)

I am using the Richard Wolters books. Gun Dog and Water Dog right now to train mine. *http://tinyurl.com/bjsufd Gun Dog, **http://tinyurl.com/dxh2c8 Water Dog*


----------

